# Tomato Cage Monster



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I love to whip up a few of these!

Look for the tomato cages with the very long prongs. You will need them for the arms and to support the head.
How To: A tomatocage creature-turn over cage and bend prongs for head and arms,lengths at your discretion picture by Baricuda - Photobucket
put on his clothes,old sweatshirts work great,turn inside out or backwards if has a pic or logo on it picture by Baricuda - Photobucket
a good head on his shoulders,milkjug covered in greatstuff and painted,pushed over bent prong,position arms picture by Baricuda - Photobucket
strike a pose there\'s nothing to it! Weigh down or use wire stakes pushed into ground for wind,can add hands or shoes picture by Baricuda - Photobucket
Look what lives under my azaleas! picture by Baricuda - Photobucket

BL's generally are short and that is the kind I made my FrankenWitch out of because I couldn't use them for arms.
cheaper Big Lots cages have very short prongs,my alteration for this little TC guy picture by Baricuda - Photobucket
Soon to be Frankenwitch picture by Baricuda - Photobucket
taped prongs support hat picture by Baricuda - Photobucket
armed and dangerous? I love using pool noodles and they glow! picture by Baricuda - Photobucket
pinning on her robes,she\'s a white witch,gotta love those free sheets I get by the bagful! You\'ll see her decked out at the witches gathering... picture by Baricuda - Photobucket


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey Ishwitch, you say you get sheets by the bagfull. From where?


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I work in a rehab center. 

Do you know anyone who works in a nursing home or hospital? They throw out bags of stuff every month! Sheets, blankets, pillow cases, but my favorite is the bath blankets. They take dye so well! And can be cut and unhemmed for costumes and don't run. I've made lots of things out of the sheets and bath blankets that I've gotten from work.

Speak with the head of housekeeping at a local hospital or nursing home and ask them if you can have the linen's they throw out. They can't keep stained (a lot of treatment meds stain and even the super hot industrial washer's they use can't get it out) or torn items so it goes to the trash!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks. I'll keep my ear to my ground with my friends.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Thought I'd bump this since I see a new TCM thread. 
But pics aren't coming up, so I will give the link:
Pictures by Baricuda - Photobucket
For some reason my photobucket has been goofy, I have added some new ones, but had a couple pages showing up in odd places. Still trying to fix them.

TCM's are quick and easy and a great way to fill out your yard. So many ways to use them, too!

:jol:


----------

